# What handlebars to go with my EPS



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking for a nice set of carbon handlebars and stem to go with my Amit EPS. I'm presently using 3 T but may trade up to the LTD 3 T bars. I have just tried the FSA K Wing Compact but just can't get on with them. Cheers


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Whatever matches your stem. I have 3t Rotundo LTD bars on my Colnago. You could also do Deda. I have the Presa on my Pinarello and like the shape too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Its great to match but I would also throw in whichever ones fit.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, take your point. I had big problems with the FSA K wing compact bars, just didn't work with Campag Super Record hoods. I'm leaning more toward the 3 T LTD bars. I'm using the 3 T pro bars at the moments and have found them a superb bar for the money.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

nicensleazy said:


> Yeah, take your point. I had big problems with the FSA K wing compact bars, just didn't work with Campag Super Record hoods. I'm leaning more toward the 3 T LTD bars. *I'm using the 3 T pro bars at the moments and have found them a superb bar for the money.*


So why switch. I have 3T alloy. They are top notch. Carbon bars are not an upgrade.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

deda zero 100 - same shape as the presa but in alloy so you save $$$$


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> So why switch. I have 3T alloy. They are top notch. Carbon bars are not an upgrade.


Sure they are. They are lighter.


----------

